

The Church-Turing Thesis: Breaking the Myth - yarapavan
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/1038

======
roundsquare
Haven't read the whole paper yet, but it doesn't seem that deep. If you asked
any theorist if a TM can do something interactive, they would have said no,
and I would imagine that most people who know about TMs would understand this.
"A TM can do anything" is shorthand for "a TM can compute any function."

